# Ice tight !! Does anyone use it?



## Tangaroo (13 April 2007)

I just wondered what people do with their horses legs after XC. I event at Intro level and want to do the best for my horses legs. I just wondered whether i should be putting something on them after the XC and whether it will make a difference. What does everyone else do?


----------



## dieseldog (13 April 2007)

I used to put it on, Olympic however was convinced that it smelt of mints and I was being very mean by not letting him have some to eat.


----------



## Bossanova (13 April 2007)

I personally wont use the stuff- I much prefer the cooling gels that you put on and leave open and then will bandage with stable bandages overnight if they've run hard/ on not great ground.

To be perfectly honest, I wouldnt bother putting anything on after an intro


----------



## Hattikins (13 April 2007)

urm we dont use anything - i know a few people who have had problems with using ice tight - eg. burning horses skin and hair loss on the horses legs too.

We are just about to start using witch hazel and arnica gel after the XC otherwise we just use plenty of cold water on their legs.


----------



## BBs (13 April 2007)

I used to use it. But its so messy.
Use Equi n Ice wraps which were good. Really like the Arnica and Witch hazel, this seems really affective.


----------



## sunny123 (13 April 2007)

Its so funny, i was just about to ask the same thing, this always seems to happen! I know that i have got some witch hazel somewhere but the label has got wet and fallen off, it is in a liitle blue bottle, can attempt to find a piccy of the bottle on the internet if that helps, i was just wondering if you use it neat or dillute it? thanks


----------



## Sarah_Jane (13 April 2007)

I use and have to say the legs are better in the morning for it. At Intro level I would only bother if the ground was firm or hard otherwise you shouldn't be putting too much stress on legs.

There is a school of thought that using ice tight can work too well and cover up early signs of an injury.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (13 April 2007)

I've used it on Finni after hunting and used to use it on my bosses horses after 3DE XC.

As others have said, it is terribly messy!


----------



## vickers22 (14 April 2007)

a really good one is lincoln cooling leg gel-the one with camphor and eucalyptus(or something like that!)its really good-really nice and cooling and feels nice to apply, really easy to get of your hands as well.


----------



## KatB (14 April 2007)

We used it on all horses at event yard, even after they had been up the gallops. I tend to wash legs off really well at the event, and then wait until horse is completely cooled off and walked off before applying it, that way any soreness/possible bruising is already showin, and you can have a good hunt for scratches/cuts whilst applying it. The Equine America stuff has Aloe and teatree in it, so is ok to apply over minor cuts and scratchs, and should help soothe.


----------



## LEC (14 April 2007)

I have read a report on cooling clays written by Keiran O Brian who is very big in Endurance vetting and they do nothing so since then have got the cooling bandages type thing. It was an article in ridgeway rider or Equestrian Now so will see if I can find it online. In fact he went as far as saying that after 20 minutes they heat the leg up again.


----------



## MagicMelon (14 April 2007)

I apply a cooling clay (think its one by Equimins). It is really messy and I have to apply it with gloves or it makes my hands cold! Then I stick some brown paper to it to stop it drying out. I usually wash it off after 30 mins before we go home, otherwise if its quite local Ill wash it off at home.


----------

